# I can't view my subscribed threads



## Klondike93 (Jan 9, 2003)

When I go to view my subcribed threads it tells me there haven't been any posts and won't show me any of them.

It's not just Martial Talk either, it's happening in other forums that use this software too. 

Any ideas?


Chuck


:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2003)

Not off hand.... I gave the support forums at vB a quick look, and didn't find much.

Try clearing your cookies and cashe for your browser.  Since its happening at several vb's, I'd go with a bug in the software, or something causing your browser to hiccup.  Possibly try a different browser and see if its still there?

I'll try and do more digging later tonite.:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks Kaith (Bob), I'll clear out the cookies and milk and see if that does anything and let you know.


Chuck


:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, that didn't work either, still can't view all threads I'm subscribed to. There were a couple of others where I could view them, 1 used vb2.2.9 the other was vb2.2.7 but I don't know if this matters or not.  Others used 2.2.9 and I still couldn't view them so, time to punt I suppose.


Chuck


:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 9, 2003)

Marking things read is working only intermittently for me now. It was fine earlier. Weird.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *When I go to view my subcribed threads it tells me there haven't been any posts and won't show me any of them.
> 
> It's not just Martial Talk either, it's happening in other forums that use this software too.
> ...



Lord Sidious forgot to tell you that you dues haven't been paid, that's why!
He controls all! Just like your friendly Cable Company!


----------



## Klondike93 (Jan 20, 2003)

I can't get it to show me my subscribed threads on any of my computers. 
All 3 run IE 6.0 and none would display them. One of them also has Netscape 4.7 and it wouldn't display either.
I went to the Vb web site and need to be an owner to ask any questions so no help there. Prehas Kaith could ask them and see if they have any ideas.
I've done all the deleting of cookies and cache on all 3 and no effect.

?

Chuck

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2003)

Send me a PM with your account password and I'll take a look at all of your settings from both ends.  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2003)

Found a possible fix on the vB forums...when I checked it looked to be resolved, but check it out on your end, and let me know.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks again Kaith


Chuck


:asian:


----------

